# Update on the Paretroplus nourissati



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

The lamenas (I have 6 of them) are now about 16 months old and range from 4-5". They are gradually showing more color and are starting to become a little more aware of one another. So far so good in the area of extreme aggression. They are behaving themselves in that regard. Here are a few pics of them along with a couple of their tank mates.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Those are some very nice and healthy looking fish. opcorn:


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Chester B said:


> Those are some very nice and healthy looking fish. opcorn:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Squatchmen (Nov 17, 2013)

About these fish - the Paretroplus nourissati in particular, Is this peaceful like these fish:

- Severums
- Discus
- Geophagus
- Acara

Or is this more aggressive like these fish:

Green Terror
JD's
Texas
Jewel

Thanks in advanced


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

They (nourissati) can exhibit extreme aggression towards their own species at a certain point in their development (i.e. once they become sexually mature). I have heard from others that even in a large tank, they will relentlessly pursue one another until one is left. So far I have not had anything like that happening. I'm "bracing" for it though.


----------

